# VirtualBox-ose 5.0.26 fails to complile on 11-BETA2



## goshanecr (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi friends!

I have a problem after update system to 11-Stable.
`uname -a`

```
FreeBSD home 11.0-BETA2 FreeBSD 11.0-BETA2 #0 r303189: Sat Jul 23 00:33:54 MSK 2016     koto@home:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/HOME  amd64
```
I do a PR for that issue: PR 211524
When I try to install virtualbox-ose
OPTIONS

```
DBUS,NLS,QT4,UDPTUNNEL,X11
```
It fails to compile with error:

```
#  define RTASSERT_OFFSET_OF(a_Type, a_Member)  __builtin_offsetof(a_Type, a_Member)
                                                ^                          ~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:314:49: note: expanded from macro 'AssertCompile'
# define AssertCompile(expr)    AssertCompileNS(expr)
                                                ^~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:299:97: note: expanded from macro 'AssertCompileNS'
# define AssertCompileNS(expr)  extern int RTASSERTVAR[1] __attribute__((unused)), RTASSERTVAR[(expr) ? 1 : 0] __attribute__((unused))
                                                                                                ^~~~
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/src/VBox/Main/src-all/DisplayPNGUtil.cpp:19:
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/src/VBox/Main/include/DisplayImpl.h:24:
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/VBox/vmm/pdmdrv.h:43:
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/VBox/vmm/dbgf.h:32:
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/VBox/vmm/dbgfsel.h:31:
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/x86.h:2899:1: warning: using extended field designator is an extension [-Wextended-offsetof]
AssertCompileMemberOffset(X86XSAVEAREA, u.Intel.Opmask,     0x440 /* 1088 */);
^                                        ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:384:19: note: expanded from macro 'AssertCompileMemberOffset'
    AssertCompile(RTASSERT_OFFSET_OF(type, member) == (off))
                  ^                        ~~~~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:323:49: note: expanded from macro 'RTASSERT_OFFSET_OF'
#  define RTASSERT_OFFSET_OF(a_Type, a_Member)  __builtin_offsetof(a_Type, a_Member)
                                                ^                          ~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:314:49: note: expanded from macro 'AssertCompile'
# define AssertCompile(expr)    AssertCompileNS(expr)
                                                ^~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:299:97: note: expanded from macro 'AssertCompileNS'
# define AssertCompileNS(expr)  extern int RTASSERTVAR[1] __attribute__((unused)), RTASSERTVAR[(expr) ? 1 : 0] __attribute__((unused))
                                                                                                ^~~~
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/src/VBox/Main/src-all/DisplayPNGUtil.cpp:19:
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/src/VBox/Main/include/DisplayImpl.h:24:
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/VBox/vmm/pdmdrv.h:43:
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/VBox/vmm/dbgf.h:32:
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/VBox/vmm/dbgfsel.h:31:
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/x86.h:2900:1: warning: using extended field designator is an extension [-Wextended-offsetof]
AssertCompileMemberOffset(X86XSAVEAREA, u.Intel.ZmmHi256,   0x480 /* 1152 */);
^                                        ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:384:19: note: expanded from macro 'AssertCompileMemberOffset'
    AssertCompile(RTASSERT_OFFSET_OF(type, member) == (off))
                  ^                        ~~~~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:323:49: note: expanded from macro 'RTASSERT_OFFSET_OF'
#  define RTASSERT_OFFSET_OF(a_Type, a_Member)  __builtin_offsetof(a_Type, a_Member)
                                                ^                          ~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:314:49: note: expanded from macro 'AssertCompile'
# define AssertCompile(expr)    AssertCompileNS(expr)
                                                ^~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:299:97: note: expanded from macro 'AssertCompileNS'
# define AssertCompileNS(expr)  extern int RTASSERTVAR[1] __attribute__((unused)), RTASSERTVAR[(expr) ? 1 : 0] __attribute__((unused))
                                                                                                ^~~~
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/src/VBox/Main/src-all/DisplayPNGUtil.cpp:19:
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/src/VBox/Main/include/DisplayImpl.h:24:
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/VBox/vmm/pdmdrv.h:43:
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/VBox/vmm/dbgf.h:32:
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/VBox/vmm/dbgfsel.h:31:
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/x86.h:2901:1: warning: using extended field designator is an extension [-Wextended-offsetof]
AssertCompileMemberOffset(X86XSAVEAREA, u.Intel.Zmm16Hi,    0x680 /* 1664 */);
^                                        ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:384:19: note: expanded from macro 'AssertCompileMemberOffset'
    AssertCompile(RTASSERT_OFFSET_OF(type, member) == (off))
                  ^                        ~~~~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:323:49: note: expanded from macro 'RTASSERT_OFFSET_OF'
#  define RTASSERT_OFFSET_OF(a_Type, a_Member)  __builtin_offsetof(a_Type, a_Member)
                                                ^                          ~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:314:49: note: expanded from macro 'AssertCompile'
# define AssertCompile(expr)    AssertCompileNS(expr)
                                                ^~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:299:97: note: expanded from macro 'AssertCompileNS'
# define AssertCompileNS(expr)  extern int RTASSERTVAR[1] __attribute__((unused)), RTASSERTVAR[(expr) ? 1 : 0] __attribute__((unused))
                                                                                                ^~~~
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/src/VBox/Main/src-client/RemoteUSBBackend.cpp:19:
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/src/VBox/Main/include/ConsoleImpl.h:57:
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/VBox/vmm/pdmdrv.h:43:
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/VBox/vmm/dbgf.h:32:
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/VBox/vmm/dbgfsel.h:31:
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/x86.h:2896:1: warning: using extended field designator is an extension [-Wextended-offsetof]
AssertCompileMemberOffset(X86XSAVEAREA, u.Intel.YmmHi,      0x240);
^                                        ~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:384:19: note: expanded from macro 'AssertCompileMemberOffset'
    AssertCompile(RTASSERT_OFFSET_OF(type, member) == (off))
                  ^                        ~~~~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:323:49: note: expanded from macro 'RTASSERT_OFFSET_OF'
#  define RTASSERT_OFFSET_OF(a_Type, a_Member)  __builtin_offsetof(a_Type, a_Member)
                                                ^                          ~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:314:49: note: expanded from macro 'AssertCompile'
# define AssertCompile(expr)    AssertCompileNS(expr)
                                                ^~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:299:97: note: expanded from macro 'AssertCompileNS'
# define AssertCompileNS(expr)  extern int RTASSERTVAR[1] __attribute__((unused)), RTASSERTVAR[(expr) ? 1 : 0] __attribute__((unused))
                                                                                                ^~~~
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/src/VBox/Main/src-client/RemoteUSBBackend.cpp:19:
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/src/VBox/Main/include/ConsoleImpl.h:57:
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/VBox/vmm/pdmdrv.h:43:
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/VBox/vmm/dbgf.h:32:
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/VBox/vmm/dbgfsel.h:31:
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/x86.h:2897:1: warning: using extended field designator is an extension [-Wextended-offsetof]
AssertCompileMemberOffset(X86XSAVEAREA, u.Intel.BndRegs,    0x340);
^                                        ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:384:19: note: expanded from macro 'AssertCompileMemberOffset'
    AssertCompile(RTASSERT_OFFSET_OF(type, member) == (off))
                  ^                        ~~~~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:323:49: note: expanded from macro 'RTASSERT_OFFSET_OF'
#  define RTASSERT_OFFSET_OF(a_Type, a_Member)  __builtin_offsetof(a_Type, a_Member)
                                                ^                          ~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:314:49: note: expanded from macro 'AssertCompile'
# define AssertCompile(expr)    AssertCompileNS(expr)
                                                ^~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:299:97: note: expanded from macro 'AssertCompileNS'
# define AssertCompileNS(expr)  extern int RTASSERTVAR[1] __attribute__((unused)), RTASSERTVAR[(expr) ? 1 : 0] __attribute__((unused))
                                                                                                ^~~~
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/src/VBox/Main/src-client/RemoteUSBBackend.cpp:19:
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/src/VBox/Main/include/ConsoleImpl.h:57:
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/VBox/vmm/pdmdrv.h:43:
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/VBox/vmm/dbgf.h:32:
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/VBox/vmm/dbgfsel.h:31:
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/x86.h:2898:1: warning: using extended field designator is an extension [-Wextended-offsetof]
AssertCompileMemberOffset(X86XSAVEAREA, u.Intel.BndCfg,     0x380);
^                                        ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:384:19: note: expanded from macro 'AssertCompileMemberOffset'
    AssertCompile(RTASSERT_OFFSET_OF(type, member) == (off))
                  ^                        ~~~~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:323:49: note: expanded from macro 'RTASSERT_OFFSET_OF'
#  define RTASSERT_OFFSET_OF(a_Type, a_Member)  __builtin_offsetof(a_Type, a_Member)
                                                ^                          ~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:314:49: note: expanded from macro 'AssertCompile'
# define AssertCompile(expr)    AssertCompileNS(expr)
                                                ^~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:299:97: note: expanded from macro 'AssertCompileNS'
# define AssertCompileNS(expr)  extern int RTASSERTVAR[1] __attribute__((unused)), RTASSERTVAR[(expr) ? 1 : 0] __attribute__((unused))
                                                                                                ^~~~
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/src/VBox/Main/src-client/RemoteUSBBackend.cpp:19:
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/src/VBox/Main/include/ConsoleImpl.h:57:
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/VBox/vmm/pdmdrv.h:43:
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/VBox/vmm/dbgf.h:32:
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/VBox/vmm/dbgfsel.h:31:
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/x86.h:2899:1: warning: using extended field designator is an extension [-Wextended-offsetof]
AssertCompileMemberOffset(X86XSAVEAREA, u.Intel.Opmask,     0x440 /* 1088 */);
^                                        ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:384:19: note: expanded from macro 'AssertCompileMemberOffset'
    AssertCompile(RTASSERT_OFFSET_OF(type, member) == (off))
                  ^                        ~~~~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:323:49: note: expanded from macro 'RTASSERT_OFFSET_OF'
#  define RTASSERT_OFFSET_OF(a_Type, a_Member)  __builtin_offsetof(a_Type, a_Member)
                                                ^                          ~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:314:49: note: expanded from macro 'AssertCompile'
# define AssertCompile(expr)    AssertCompileNS(expr)
                                                ^~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:299:97: note: expanded from macro 'AssertCompileNS'
# define AssertCompileNS(expr)  extern int RTASSERTVAR[1] __attribute__((unused)), RTASSERTVAR[(expr) ? 1 : 0] __attribute__((unused))
                                                                                                ^~~~
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/src/VBox/Main/src-client/RemoteUSBBackend.cpp:19:
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/src/VBox/Main/include/ConsoleImpl.h:57:
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/VBox/vmm/pdmdrv.h:43:
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/VBox/vmm/dbgf.h:32:
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/VBox/vmm/dbgfsel.h:31:
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/x86.h:2900:1: warning: using extended field designator is an extension [-Wextended-offsetof]
AssertCompileMemberOffset(X86XSAVEAREA, u.Intel.ZmmHi256,   0x480 /* 1152 */);
^                                        ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:384:19: note: expanded from macro 'AssertCompileMemberOffset'
    AssertCompile(RTASSERT_OFFSET_OF(type, member) == (off))
                  ^                        ~~~~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:323:49: note: expanded from macro 'RTASSERT_OFFSET_OF'
#  define RTASSERT_OFFSET_OF(a_Type, a_Member)  __builtin_offsetof(a_Type, a_Member)
                                                ^                          ~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:314:49: note: expanded from macro 'AssertCompile'
# define AssertCompile(expr)    AssertCompileNS(expr)
                                                ^~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:299:97: note: expanded from macro 'AssertCompileNS'
# define AssertCompileNS(expr)  extern int RTASSERTVAR[1] __attribute__((unused)), RTASSERTVAR[(expr) ? 1 : 0] __attribute__((unused))
                                                                                                ^~~~
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/src/VBox/Main/src-client/RemoteUSBBackend.cpp:19:
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/src/VBox/Main/include/ConsoleImpl.h:57:
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/VBox/vmm/pdmdrv.h:43:
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/VBox/vmm/dbgf.h:32:
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/VBox/vmm/dbgfsel.h:31:
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/x86.h:2901:1: warning: using extended field designator is an extension [-Wextended-offsetof]
AssertCompileMemberOffset(X86XSAVEAREA, u.Intel.Zmm16Hi,    0x680 /* 1664 */);
^                                        ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:384:19: note: expanded from macro 'AssertCompileMemberOffset'
    AssertCompile(RTASSERT_OFFSET_OF(type, member) == (off))
                  ^                        ~~~~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:323:49: note: expanded from macro 'RTASSERT_OFFSET_OF'
#  define RTASSERT_OFFSET_OF(a_Type, a_Member)  __builtin_offsetof(a_Type, a_Member)
                                                ^                          ~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:314:49: note: expanded from macro 'AssertCompile'
# define AssertCompile(expr)    AssertCompileNS(expr)
                                                ^~~~
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.0.26/include/iprt/assert.h:299:97: note: expanded from macro 'AssertCompileNS'
# define AssertCompileNS(expr)  extern int RTASSERTVAR[1] __attribute__((unused)), RTASSERTVAR[(expr) ? 1 : 0] __attribute__((unused))
                                                                                                ^~~~
8 warnings generated.
8 warnings generated.
6 warnings generated.
6 warnings generated.
7 warnings generated.
kmk: *** Exiting with status 2
*** Error code 2

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose
```


----------



## junovitch@ (Aug 6, 2016)

It looks like the PR was closed. Are all your issues resolved?


----------

